# Advice and thoughts



## Koonj (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m retired Army and still love to stay in shape and lift (my therapy) I’ve been on TRT about 2.5 years now due to low testosterone from a traumatic brain injury. Current dose is 200mg per week split into two injections. My last bloodwork showed:
Test:  1192 g/dl 
Free test: 309.4 pg/ml
Estradiol 26.7 pg/ml

I’ve been considering trying out a little blast. I’m currently 197 lbs and about 15% bf at 6’ and been stuck here for a while. I keep a decent diet but would dial it in better.  I train 5 days a week.  First, how do my TRT numbers look?  If I do this, what would you recommend? Not something I am going to jump into plus I don’t have a way to get it yet. Either way I plan on hanging out on these boards to gain some wisdom. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 5, 2022)

First of all, thanks for your service, from one vet to another.
Second, 1200 is good man!
Third, like you said, dial in that diet, most people don't understand that part is the most crucial.
 See where you can improve in your training. Simply working out 5 days/week means nothing.
How are you working out? What rep ranges? What kind of split? Dropsets? Supersets? Forced reps? Paused reps? Etc etc...
You Should be able to make good gainz where you're at if you do. Bumping it up to a full cycle won't do much if you can't gain where ur at.
Best of luck man!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 5, 2022)

Do the research and ask around before you put anything in your body. We are here to help you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TODAY (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome aboard and thank you for your service.

You mentioned that your diet could use some work. Have yo identified any stumbling blocks that are keeping you from dialing that in?


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 5, 2022)

Welcome
On paper you should feel great.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 5, 2022)

The art numbers look good.  Dial the diet in first.  Get it squared away, track your intake, and up your calories and you will grow.  Once you reach a plateau after that, then you can look at running something but now is the time to do your research so that you know what you need to when the time comes.  

What is your goal?  Are you trying to put on size? Lean out? etc


----------



## Koonj (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m currently doing push/pull/legs. I feel like I’ve got a pretty good routine going, I try to mix in a little strength ( major compound lifts in the 5-8 rep tangle) with hypertrophy (10-12 rep range). I’m looking to put on some size, but nothing too crazy. I’ve took measurements to help track progress.  I mix in some drop sets and paused reps based off of how I’m feeling that day. I’m good about tracking my workouts. I use progressive overload generally by either trying to add weight, change up rest time, or time under tension. I feel like I’ve got a good understanding of what works for me and building a program, but also know I’ve got more to learn. As far as the diet goes, I’ve got a pretty good understanding of what to do. I don’t eat super dirty and I’ve been rough estimating what I’m putting in. I just haven’t put in the effort to track it yet. That starts next week. I look forward to learning and growing with you all.


----------

